# Vintage Whizzer tank threads



## Matt thomas (Jan 8, 2020)

Can any of you Whizzer guys tell me what thread my old embossed Whizzer tank is? Im not sure if there is a petcock that fits? Or if im going to use the sediment bowl, maybe just a fitting with line to a filter and inline shutoff? Anyone know the thread size on these tanks?

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 12, 2020)

Peacock and sediment bowl combo. 1 piece setup.small size...


----------



## Philliesfan30m (Jan 13, 2020)

I don't have an embossed tank but I have the one for the model h and it has 1/8" 27 npt coming out of the tank. Sorry for the bad picture it didn't focus but you get the idea. I don't know if they are the same as mine but I tried to help! I'm just learning about them myself but I am going to do something similar to what you were saying and use a barbed fitting maybe and put an inline filter with a shutoff valve if I have room. Probably just attach the shutoff valve to that nipple then hose to inline filter then into the carb and eliminate the sediment bowl. But you do whatever works for you. Good luck and I hope that I helped.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2020)

guessing 1/8" pipe thread


----------



## Philliesfan30m (Jan 13, 2020)

I was just taking some dimensions and figured I would share them for anyone who could use the info. They all apply to the gas tank and cap area. Whizzer h motor tank inlet dimensions are 1.94" from slot to slot and .75" are the length of the slots and .25" deep for the tabs to lock into. The inside diameter of the tank opening is 1.5". The length of the tank is 14.5" not including the mounting brackets. The brackets stick out .375 or 3/8" on both ends making the overall length with the brackets 15.25". The height of the tank is 6" and the width is 6.5" and the nipple for the sediment bowl is 1/8" 27 npt sticking out of the bottom of the tank. Hopefully it will help someone if the info isn't already out there it will be now. I will put the depth and width of the indentation in the tank that goes into the top bar of the bike frame for mounting when I get a chance.


----------



## Matt thomas (Jan 13, 2020)

Some good information here guys. I was able to find out a couple of days ago that i needed 1/8 npt for the threads in the tank. Initially I was going about it completely wrong. I measured the opening and got roughly 5/16, so i was kinda confused. Haha! I have a repro sediment bowl set up that i might consider using, but im hesitant because i have a knack for breaking things that are fragile, like glass. I did manage to find a pretty cool looking brass petcock with male 1/8 ntp threads. I'll probably end up going the cheap route, barb fitting with hoses and inline filter and petcock. 

Thanks for all the replies guys!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 13, 2020)

This is my setup  works pretty good ....its vintage not new.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 20, 2020)

Remember that you can pull the tank forward or backward on a straight bar from and use an 1 1/2 length pipe from any hardware store.  The non sediment bowl valve was for later models that had a canalever frame.  I try bowl on all mine to miss everything.  The nipple breaks off some old tanks and Joe Cargola welds in the parts for the clips and gas outlet.  This should be done before painting.  Standard procedure in Northern Illinois.


----------

